# Schweranlauf Micromaster 420



## dani (7 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein dezentes Problem mit einem Micromaster 420.
Der Antrieb ist über ein Untersetzungsgetriebe (standard SEW) an einen Mixer geflanscht.

Das Problem dabei ist, daß das der Antrieb scheinbar den Ausgangsstrom / Ausgangsspannung begrenzt und deshalb das Produkt nicht in Bewegung setzen kann.

Wird die Welle von Hand angedreht (ca. 1/2 Umdrehung) läuft der Antrieb problemlos, solange bis zum nächsten Stopp.

Ich habe jetzt schon mit diversen Parametern rumgespielt, mit dem Ergebnis daß jetzt nicht mal mehr das Getriebe anläuft :sm11:

Also hab ich das ganze Dinges jetzt direkt über nen Schütz angeschlossen und alles ist prima, aber näturlich nicht die Lösung meines Dilemmas.

Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Motorstrom, Leistung, Spannung stimmen und mit den Parametern 1310, 1311, 1312 hab ich zur genüge rumgespielt.

Hat jemand ne Faustformel für die blöden Micromaster? (Wieso muss ich auch Siemens einsetzen und von Lenze abweichen :sb5: )

Vielen Dank für sämtliche Ideen.


----------



## Verpolt (7 September 2011)

Hast du den motor richtig angeschlossen?

Stern/Dreieck

wie sieht das Verhalten bei Anfahrrampe 100ms aus?
Autotuning des Motors durchgeführt?


----------



## Superkater (7 September 2011)

Hallo,

miss mal die Stromaufnahme im Direktbetrieb beim Anlauf mit einer Stromzange. Und dann vergleich diesen Wert mit dem Maximalstrom den der MM420 ausgeben kann. 

Es gibt Motoren für Schweranläufe (Mühlen, Mixer, Unwuchtmotoren) die im Anlauf den 8-10 fachen Nennstrom des Motors benötigen, und dann darf man den FU sicher nicht auf Nennstrom auslegen.


----------



## atrius (7 September 2011)

bei den MM gibt es den Parameter "Überlast" (P640), welcher mit 150% voreingestellt ist. Diese 150% beziehen sich auf den Motorennennstrom (P305). Dieser Wert kann bis auf 400% erhöht werden, wobei der Strom max. bis zur Stromgrenze des FU geht (150%, 60s). Wenn dies bereits ausgereizt ist, kann ev. noch die Rampe (P1120) verlängert werden.


----------



## Sockenralf (7 September 2011)

Hallo,

kann der Umrichter Gebersignale / Geberkarte verarbeiten? (die ersten MM konnten das noch nicht / geht erst ab einer best. Firmware)

Hat uns bei einem ähnlichen Fall geholfen


MfG


----------



## dani (8 September 2011)

@verpolt:
Der Motor ist Y/YY; Die Anschlüsse habe ich alle kontrolliert, sogar die Spulenlagen gemessen, aber leider nix.

Die Rampe habe ich bis auf 1sec heruntergenommen, das Verhalten war das gleiche 100ms habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Ein Thema ist das Autotuning, woran sehe ich daß dieses erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde? Gibt es da irgendwo einen Parameter der mir das sagt? (Ich habe zumindest versucht es auszuführen) 

@Superkater
Der Strom lag bei 4A, ich weiss jetzt leider nicht auswendig was der FU kann.
Werd ich morgen mal gegenchecken.


@Atrius
Das könnte der Parameter sein, den ich übersehen habe. Muss ich bei nächster Gelegenheit kontrollieren. Die Länge der Rampe hat leider gar keine Auswirkung. 

Die Masse hat sehr ein sehr eigentümliches Verhalten. Im Stillstand sind die Anlaufkräfte sehr hoch, ist es einmal aufgerührt ist es ein Kinderspiel.

Ich war sogar schon so frei den eingestellten Motorstrom zu verdoppeln um zu sehen ob sich was tut, war aber nicht. 

@Sockenralf
Gute Frage, muss ich selbst nachschlagen.


@Alle vielen Dank für die vielen Ideen. Nächste Woche werd ich wohl einen neuen Versuch starten.


----------



## atrius (8 September 2011)

Hallo,
bei Schweranlauf ist möglicherweise eine Rampe von 1sec bereits zu kurz, von 100ms nicht zu reden. Wenn die Rampe lang genug gemacht wird, z.B. 10 sec, kann mit Parameter r027 der Ausgangsstrom während dem Hochlauf beobachtet werden. Ich kenne Anwendungen, da hat es erst ab Rampenzeiten von über 30sec funtioniert, weil das Massenträgheitsmoment so gross war. 
Der Micromaster 420 kann nur U/f betrieben werden, nicht Vektorgeregelt. Somit ist das Autotuning nicht nicht so relevant für den Hochlauf


----------



## Hohlkörper (8 September 2011)

Du könntest mal versuchen mit Spannungsanhebung (P1312) arbeiten.



> *P1312[3] Spannungsanhebung beim Anlauf*
> 
> Versieht die eingestellte U/f-Kennlinie (linear oder  quadratisch) nach einem EIN-Befehl mit einem konstanten linearen Offset (in [%]  relativ zu P0305 (Motornennstrom)) und bleibt aktiv, bis
> 1) der Sollwert  erstmalig erreicht wird bzw.
> ...


----------



## dani (10 September 2011)

Superkater schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> miss mal die Stromaufnahme im Direktbetrieb beim Anlauf mit einer Stromzange. Und dann vergleich diesen Wert mit dem Maximalstrom den der MM420 ausgeben kann.
> 
> Es gibt Motoren für Schweranläufe (Mühlen, Mixer, Unwuchtmotoren) die im Anlauf den 8-10 fachen Nennstrom des Motors benötigen, und dann darf man den FU sicher nicht auf Nennstrom auslegen.



Der Superkater hats gewusst! Ich hab heute nochmal nachgeschaut und voila, der originale FU kann nur 2A Ausgangsstrom.
Auf Direktanlauf sinds ca. 4A die der Motor zum Anlaufen braucht.

Ich hatte noch nen 7.5kW Fu rumliegen, flugs eingebaut und läuft (vorläufig bis ich was adequates habe).:s12: 
(natürlich mit den aktuellen Motorparametern)

Vielen Dank für die Tips!


----------

